# Craftsman 113 table saw fence upgrade?



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

The standard turn handle fence is a true POS, so i'm looking to upgrade. I tried to purchase the Delta T2 fence, but just afterwards I was told that it is back ordered until late July. So I've been thinking about getting a VSC Tools fence. I can get the aluminum extrusion along with the T square for $250. My question is, can I buy the steel guide tube with scale/ front & rear support rails for the Delta and piece this whole thing together? If so, where do you recommend I buy the rails from? Does anyone have the measurements for them? Maybe I could get stuff from McMaster Carr


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't think you'll find any disagreement about the original Craftsman fence-I have a 113 model and I upgraded to the Delta T2 a while back. As for making your own, LJ Hutch made his own fence here with aluminum tubes, and it looks awesome. He also included some sources in his blog. LJ X541 designed and built a magnetically-held fence here-if your saw has an iron top, this might be an option for you. There are a few other LJs who've made their own fences, some of which were made of wood. You could find them by searching the LJ website for past projects. Good luck to you!


----------



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank Don. Are the angle irons and guide tube 2"x2"? i'm trying to work out the measurements in sketchup


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

On the T2, the front guide rail and the tube are both 2×2; the rear rail is 1-1/2×1-1/2.


----------



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks Don


----------



## CrazeeTxn (Jan 22, 2013)

Had the same issues as you a couple years ago. Some folks recommended the T2. However, I opted for the American made Vega. The Pro 40" bolted right up to my 113. WOW, what a difference. Granted I am comparing it to the stock fence, but this fence is well made and the micro adjust is nice. Once you get it installed and dialed in, there's no need to measure again 

I think you can find them on Amazon and depending on the day, sometimes the longer ones are cheaper than the shorter ones.

Yup, just checked…pro 40 is cheaper than the U26 by $70.

http://www.amazon.com/Vega-PRO-40-42-Inch-40-Inch/dp/B000022621/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1370269784&sr=8-1&keywords=vega+fence


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Search YouTube for AskWoodMan. He has a series of videos on building rails for the VSC or Biesemeyer style fences. The fence is just a 3×3 angle with a 2×3 tube.


----------



## Hoosier25 (Jul 30, 2012)

+1 on Vega fence. No regrets, I promise.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have the OEM fence on mine,still. Was with the saw when new. Only "upgrade" was a piece of 1x stock screwed to the fence. Then a jointer plane to straighten things out. Has been working ever since.

Note: scale for the fence is long gone, wasn't that great anyway. I use a combo square to set the width. Referenced at the front and back ends of the fence, from a miter slot. I just have to remember which side of the blade I went from.

Plastic handle broke off, stripped the rod, too. New steel rod, and a steel bar the same size as the old handle were added. Black tape on the new handle, for grip.









and in use for dados


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

+1 on the Vega Pro 40. I put one on my old saw and it worked great.
Mike


----------



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

and the vega comes with the rails and tube as well?


----------



## mikema (Apr 27, 2011)

I put the Delta T-2 on my Craftsman 113 saw. Been very happy with it.


----------



## CrazeeTxn (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes. The Vega comes with a tube front and square rail rear. Both bolted right on my 113. No drilling. Also comes with jack screws to level everything out. It'll work without the right extension table, but if you have some scrap, it sure makes cutting everything to the right of the blade much easier. It also has support brackets to hold the extension table as well.


----------



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

maybe it's worth the extra $50 to go with the Vega, not to mention i'll have it sooner than the Delta.I have the stamped steel extension wings, and the bolt heads stick out the front of the rail. Will this be an issue? Thanks to everyone who replied. I love this site b/c you guys are all so knowledgeable and willing to help out.


----------



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

I read some reviews on amazon about the vega saying that you have to lock both the main clamp and micro adjust clamp or else the fence moves all over the place. True? Please let me know if any of you had an issue with the Vega fence at all. Just trying to do as much research as possible before making a purchase. Thanks


----------



## sgmdwk (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you bandit571! I have been using the original fence on my 113 since I bought the saw in 1989. I have considered upgrading a few times, but balk at the idea of installing a fence that costs more than the saw did.


----------



## CrazeeTxn (Jan 22, 2013)

The bolt heads extending out a little shouldn't be an issue with the fence system. Stringer looks like he has his stamped wings still attached as well. As for the micro handle being locked down too, I've never had to lock mine down with the main cam and all my cuts are true. The only time I lock down the micro is when I'm making adjustments. It allows the fence to move back and forth. When I get it where I want it, I lock down the main cam and release the micro adjust.

As for installing things that cost more than the saw, yeah, welcome to the world of, "but it costs more than the saw did" The good thing with upgrades is if you ever decide later down the road to upgrade saws, you can put these on the new one.


----------



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

awesome. i'm cancelling my order for the delta t2 and buying the vega. 1. i dont feel like waiting until the end of july to get a new fence. 2. i dont want to drill and fit it to the saw if i dont have to 3. the micro adjust feature is something i wished i had all along. Looks like i'm getting the vega. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

i cancelled the order and bought the Vega from the Amazon link above. it should be here by next friday. i will post a pic when its all installed. its going to be a long week waiting for this . Like a christmas gift


----------



## CrazeeTxn (Jan 22, 2013)

Now you need to get Amazon Prime. Woulda been there this Thurs for free 

You made the right choice and I know you'll be happy with it. If you have any issues, let me know. The guys at Vega are good people too. But I recommend you call vs. email.


----------



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks Crazee. it would befree if i paid $79 a year. i've considered it. either way i will absolutely let you know if i run into any issues


----------



## CrazeeTxn (Jan 22, 2013)

Here are some pics for the rail system…I have a belt drive, but it looks like Mike has a flex/direct drive? Now that I think about it, I believe I went up to the hardware store and bought longer nuts and bolts…I think. Been a while though.


----------



## JonfromCa (Apr 4, 2018)

How did that Vega 40 fence workout?


----------



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

I love it! I used the micro adjust feature all the time. It locks down solid and seems to stay square for me.


----------



## VAP3968 (Oct 16, 2018)

What are the Table top measurements on the 113298030? right rip capacity.


----------

